# French Creole: it is your obligation to notify management



## AliceD

Hi everybody!
Could anyone help me translate this phrase into Creole?

"If you cannot understand these materials, it is your obligation to notify management so that a translation can be provided." 

Thanks a lot! )

AliceD


----------



## Outsider

Which Creole?


----------



## AliceD

Hi Outsider!
I guess it's French Creole. Do you think you could give me a translation for this phrase in that language:

"If you cannot understand these materials, it is your obligation to notify management so that a translation can be provided." 

Thanks a lot! )


----------



## MarcB

Alice it has been a while but here goes.
si ou pa capab compren materiau-sa yo, c'e obligation ou di geren-la pouki ou ge tradution.


----------



## AliceD

Really appreciate, Marc B! )

By the way, which languages do you know? You seem to master all the exotic ones! ;o)

Thanks again,

AliceD


----------

